# Florida is encouraging storm prepping



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

If you're a FL resident it makes sense to stock up while these items are tax exempt...


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I am a several generation Floridian and have lived thru several hurricanes. Anyone living in Florida and don't prepare is an absolute retard!!! Even if it is just a little food,water,maybe some batteries and stuff. But you have to prepare at least some. I was there for hurricane Andrew and it was total chaos. I remember we were told to shoot looters and leave them for the national guard. Me and a buddy was at Coffees General Store one morning down off Chrome Ave one morning and a guy driving a roach coach came pulling up real fast. This was like 6am or earlier and he hopped out holding his guts in his hands. Some guy robbed him for his food in the truck because he didn't have much money yet, since he didn't even start selling his food yet. He ended up dying there in the parking lot over roach coach food and the few dollars he was starting his day with.. All because some ****tard wasn't prepared.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

That goes without saying, if you live in any area that is prone to dangerous weather and don't prepare then you have nothing to bitch about and no one to blame but yourself if you starve, get hurt or loose everything you had. If you are so stupid that you have to be told by the government what to do then you should only expect what the government gives you! Just remember that the government had to *steal* what ever it gives you from someone who worked for it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sure the dyed in the wool Floridians and those who have been thru a few hurricanes know they must prepare. IMHO the brochure is for the idiots who just moved down from New York City who are used to government thinking for them.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I'm sure the dyed in the wool Floridians and those who have been thru a few hurricanes know they must prepare. IMHO the brochure is for the idiots who just moved down from New York City who are used to government thinking for them.


We have a winner!!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Any one else seen the two Goobermint commiercials with the Mom talking about being prepared for an emergency with their family/kids?

It's got some goober url/kids site it sends you to.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

This is good to see, not sure why they have the price line. Is that the price of each item or total tax exempt quantity?


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I'm sure the dyed in the wool Floridians and those who have been thru a few hurricanes know they must prepare. IMHO the brochure is for the idiots who just moved down from New York City who are used to government thinking for them.


nailed it


----------



## TMCertified (May 8, 2013)

Beach Kowboy, I'm taking your Florida Card away now that you are having a blast up in Montana. I love seeing all the pictures and updates! But yes, Being still here in Florida I'm thankful for the tax break. However, You would be surprised how many do not Prep here and only have a few days supplies on hand. I'm really hoping we can get through one more year without a hurricane because we do not have our storm shelter ready yet and won't have it ready till next Hurricane season. So we need to cross our fingers to get through one more season without one. What scares me is that it has been 8 years since our last hurricane and people tend to forget very quickly and very easily. So we have been very fortunate. Just need to get by one more for us. If not, we still have plenty of preps to get us through food wise and protection wise a pretty severe one, the only thing I don't have right now is a strong protected building for us to get through the initial hit of the hurricane.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

TMCertified said:


> Beach Kowboy, I'm taking your Florida Card away now that you are having a blast up in Montana. I love seeing all the pictures and updates! But yes, Being still here in Florida I'm thankful for the tax break. However, You would be surprised how many do not Prep here and only have a few days supplies on hand. I'm really hoping we can get through one more year without a hurricane because we do not have our storm shelter ready yet and won't have it ready till next Hurricane season. So we need to cross our fingers to get through one more season without one. What scares me is that it has been 8 years since our last hurricane and people tend to forget very quickly and very easily. So we have been very fortunate. Just need to get by one more for us. If not, we still have plenty of preps to get us through food wise and protection wise a pretty severe one, the only thing I don't have right now is a strong protected building for us to get through the initial hit of the hurricane.


I still have Okeechobee in my blood. We are having a good time here in Montana though. Once you get past the 40-60 below, the rest is cake..lol Tons of game too. When you can see a few hundred seer or antelope on a daily basis. That is a good thing!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Katirina was a wakeup call for a lot of people! We do the tax thing here too.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Katirina was a wakeup call for a lot of people! We do the tax thing here too.


We didn't have to deal with Katrina but did have Andrew,Charlie and Wilma. I was there for all three of those and in the middle of Charlie and Wilma.


----------

